# Sean turns a decade!



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Ten yrs. ago today we adopted Sean from a kill shelter, I remember that day vividly. In spite of 2 autoimmune illnesses he has thrived and is doing well. He will be at the specialty vet's later this morning for bloodwork, etc. but I know they will lavish him w/TLC. 
Happy 10th Birthday my big baby boy!


----------



## luvmygirl (Apr 3, 2003)

Awww....Happy Birthday big boy!!! And many more!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

<span style="color: #3366FF"> * <span style='font-size: 17pt'> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> A VERY HAPPY 10th BIRTHDAY DEAR SEAN







& HOPING YOU HAVE MANY MORE!!!</span> </span> * </span>


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, I can't believe Sean is 10 years old already! Happy happy birthday boy!!!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I guess you forgot to post the handsome boy's picture?









We demand a picture of the birthday boy - Happy 10th Gotcha' Day, Mr Sean!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey Sean! This is the Time of Your Life!

























Enjoy!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Skye'sMomWe demand a picture of the birthday boy - Happy 10th Gotcha' Day, Mr Sean!


My camera broke at least 2 mos. ago and I had every intention of buying a new one, I even asked members on the board for inexpensive suggestions. But like everything else it got put on the back burner. I really wanted to take a pic of Sean today at the derm. vet since I credit him for diagnosing/treating Sean's autoimmune illness. Maybe they'll have a sale on cameras for July 4th.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

A wonderful accomplishment-truly-for you all!!!









How about a disposable film camera to shut us up for a while.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANHow about a disposable film camera to shut us up for a while.


Ok Jean, just for you:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

There he is!

What you have done-it is just amazing. He has serious health issues and there he is-beautiful!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He is one of the most beautiful dogs







I see on this site, thank you for posting his pic. Happy 10th Sean!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANWhat you have done-it is just amazing. He has serious health issues and there he is-beautiful!


You know we are two of a kind, you have done the same for your pack. I think we are Florence Nightingale in disguise.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yes, the disguise is...dog hair!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sean!!!!


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

Sean looks so cuddly--and SOFT!







We had ice cream the other night to share in the celebration of his birthday.







Jodi hopes that he had lots of treats on his special day. Happy birthday, Sean!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: 2dogcrew Jodi hopes that he had lots of treats on his special day. Happy birthday, Sean!


Thanks Cathy, I had planned to stop in the drive thru of McDonald's or Burger King on the way home from the specialty vet but the vet tech said it was not a good idea. She said since he is on a lot of meds. the food might be too greasy and upset his tummy so I didn't want to take any chances. I made 2 trays of Frosty Paws from the recipe on the board instead. I haven't made them yet this summer and now every time I go into the freezer to get ice cubes he thinks I'm getting him another treat.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Somehow I missed this.









Happy belated birthday, Sean!


----------

